# NEED HELP UNLOCKING A PIONEER AVIC D3



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



GOT IT OUT OF A REPO CAR @ MY BOYS LOT.

A;READY HIT THE RESET BUTTON, MY BOY THAT USUALLY FIXES STUFF FOR ME COULDNT FIGURE IT OUT . SO I NEED HELP BAD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

go to www.avic411 look under forum go d3 hack it real easy


----------



## LocstaH (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Feb 9 2008, 02:19 AM~9900943
> *go to www.avic411 look under forum go d3 hack it real easy
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

THEY WILL SHOW U HOW TO UNLOCK EVERY PIONEER !!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

THANX GUYS


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

were you able to get it working? hope so bro


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 13 2008, 12:21 PM~9933419
> *were you able to get it working? hope so bro
> *




SENDIN IT TO MY BOY . THAT WEB SITE SUCKED BUNCH A FUCKIN DORKY ASS VIRGINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "SEND IT TO PIONEER W PROOF OF PURCHASE............." WAS THE ONLY STUPID ANSWER I COULD GET FROM THESE DORKS.


----------

